# How much marijuana do I use to make Cannabutter?



## borntoshine (Jun 10, 2011)

What is the best way to make cannabutter? This is my first time baking with marijuana so I do expect to make a mistake but I don't want to. I've read and read different methods but I don't know which one to use. Haha I just want to make special brownies for a family member to say thank you. 

Can I use buds.. instead of shake because I don't have any?
How long should it boil because some say 20 minutes and others say 2 hours?
People say its good to use an oz of shake/buds but can I use a quarter?
Or will it suck? I'm low on marijuana right now and have a quarter left. 
how much butter should I use?

Oh yeah the marijuana I'll be using is ak 47


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 10, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html

That is my fucking bible right there, badkat is a saint. I swear to god, make one of these recipes and you will never need to smoke your weed again. I eat almost exclusively now, where I almost never used to, because few people can make good cannabutter, and personally I like eating edible hash. This post shows you how to both with a professional touch.

It's not just canna butter, it's enhanced canna butter, and shows you how to cook with hash. The Canna Bombs and Canna Caps are my favorites. I haven't made the candy's or the drink's yet, just lots and lots of canna bombs and canna caps, but I need to try more of this stuff!


Edit: I just realized you only have a quarter ounce...uhhhhhhh, good luck.


----------



## haloman420 (Jun 11, 2011)

Joz you killed it man good answer. You can use buds but it must be ground up good. How long? It depends on how much you will cook up. If a small amount like 4 or 5 grams will take 1 hour. Stuff like a half ounce or a good ounce is 2 hours. I hope you are going to make brownies. Just because I love brownies. You can make a lot more than just brownies if you want but brownies are sweet. for a quarter of ground down pot. I would say boil for a good hour and a half. I want to say a 1 cup of unsalted butter. I made some with low grade middies and got tore up for lie 3 hours and passed out. LoL. Good luck.


----------



## Ebb n Flo (Jun 11, 2011)

You should never boil anything cus that'll take away from the oil that cannibus produces. Take a frying pan... put a stick of butter in, then put in the mj. Then slowly & carefully heat it up. You want it to be hot to touch but not boiling! Boiling will burn up the oil from the buds. Let cook like that for about 10-15 minutes or till butter turns color. Then tape a coffee filter to the opening of a glass and slowly pour your butter into the filter. This way the filter catches the bud you thru in. Object is to have butter with the taste & effects, its not to actually munch on buds! Lol hope that helped!


----------



## Xeno420 (Jun 11, 2011)

Freeze dry your buds first and use anything with sugars (including lactose) like real butter. The deep freeze will help break up the thrichs and the butter will extract the thc from the plant... proportions are all over google. 

Any and every part of the plant can be used. Good luck ^_^


----------



## borntoshine (Jun 11, 2011)

I made the brownies yesterday with a quarter. They came out pretty good and they kicked my ass. I followed this recipe


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jun 12, 2011)

There's some cookies we made yesterday with an ounce of trim. 

edit: did not use all the butter from the ounce of trim, like half  and it was more than a zip, like 35 grams


----------



## borntoshine (Jun 12, 2011)

35 grams?! Crazy! Did they come out good? Here are the brownies I made


----------



## Derple (Jun 12, 2011)

borntoshine said:


> What is the best way to make cannabutter? This is my first time baking with marijuana so I do expect to make a mistake but I don't want to. I've read and read different methods but I don't know which one to use. Haha I just want to make special brownies for a family member to say thank you.
> 
> Can I use buds.. instead of shake because I don't have any?
> How long should it boil because some say 20 minutes and others say 2 hours?
> ...


Use any type of weed, and as much as you want, that simple


----------



## Derple (Jun 12, 2011)

borntoshine said:


> 35 grams?! Crazy! Did they come out good? Here are the brownies I made
> 
> View attachment 1644765


Looking pretty good, how do they taste?


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 13, 2011)

borntoshine said:


> 35 grams?! Crazy! Did they come out good? Here are the brownies I made
> 
> View attachment 1644765


Lol, I've used as much as 500g when making butter or cooking hash. Brownies look good though, I don't know if that badkat thread has the recipe for keif frosting, but if not it's pretty easy. You should give it a try sometimes, goes from special, to extra-special


----------



## cass420 (Jun 16, 2011)

i used an ounce of weed with 2 lbs of butter for mine and it worked out good i used this website below for the recipe. It also has a bunch of recipes for cooking with it too! i made cannabis cheesecake brownies the other day and they were delicious and gave a nice buzz afterwards too  


Easy Pot Butter Recipe


----------



## HighCity (Feb 22, 2013)

How much Cannabutter did you use and how many brownies were you able to make? Did one get you pretty lit?


----------



## HighCity (Feb 22, 2013)

borntoshine said:


> I made the brownies yesterday with a quarter. They came out pretty good and they kicked my ass. I followed this recipe



How much Cannabutter did you use? How many brownies were you able to make and did one get you pretty lit?


----------

